# Band tuning



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

How do all, so I had a bit of an issue today. I have been shooting the Simpleshot blackbands at full length for about a week now and getting okay accuracy, so i decided to try and tune my bands to fit me better and started hitting 12" high on every shot. Did I screw something up?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you cut the bands shorter? I believe Simple Shot bands come at about 10 inches which would be for a 45 to 50 inch draw length. Were you pulling them that far? If you cut them shorter and kept the same anchor point you are in effect stretching them tighter giving more speed and cause the point of impact to be higher.

Measure your draw length, divide by 4.5 or 5. This will give you the at rest band length between the fork tip and the pouch tie.


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Did you cut the bands shorter? I believe Simple Shot bands come at about 10 inches which would be for a 45 to 50 inch draw length. Were you pulling them that far? If you cut them shorter and kept the same anchor point you are in effect stretching them tighter giving more speed and cause the point of impact to be higher.
> 
> Measure your draw length, divide by 4.5 or 5. This will give you the at rest band length between the fork tip and the pouch tie.


That's exactly what I did, I just wasn't sure if hitting that high was a normal thing or not. I'm pretty new to flat bands and I'm picking my way through it.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yes, it is normal for faster bands to shoot higher.

And yes, it is a challenge when the ammo is hitting well above the frame you are using for reference.

One option is to adjust your anchor point. For example, if you have been anchoring at the corner of your mouth, you might try anchoring on your cheekbone, or ear.

Also, if you "optimized" your active band length for 1/5 your draw length, and find that's more than enough power, you could cut the next set to 1/4 your draw length. The power will be somewhat less, but the ammo's point of impact will drop, and your band life will improve.

It seems like tuning your bands is a series of trade offs.

Keep plugging, and enjoy the journey!


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Yes, it is normal for faster bands to shoot higher.
> And yes, it is a challenge when the ammo is hitting well above the frame you are using for reference.
> One option is to adjust your anchor point. For example, if you have been anchoring at the corner of your mouth, you might try anchoring on your cheekbone, or ear.
> Also, if you "optimized" your active band length for 1/5 your draw length, and find that's more than enough power, you could cut the next set to 1/4 your draw length. The power will be somewhat less, but the ammo's point of impact will drop, and your band life will improve.
> ...


Thanks a bunch, I might try moving my anchor point.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

